

How VC’s Value Early Stage Companies - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/how-vc%E2%80%99s-value-early-stage-companies

======
j_baker
Time for me to be pedantic. VC is plural in this case, not possesive.
Therfore, it would be more correct to say "How VCs Value Early Stage
Companies".

